# Elektromotor ins Fahrrad bauen



## Mitch_Caruso (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, letztens habe ich und meine Kumpels ein bißchen rumgesponnen und haben uns über Elektrobikes unterhalten, wie weit die inzwischen mit den Nabenmotoren sind und das diese Motoren ja auch immer kleiner werden und so weiter.
Wir dachten uns so, das dass ja auch eine ziemlich spritsparende Alternative ist.

Auf jeden Fall kam ich auf die Idee einen Motor mit an das Tretlager zu bauen.

Zu den Fakten: Ein Motor ca. 500 Watt, 36 Volt unter das Tretlager.
Das komplizierteste ist das Tretlager, weil wenn dann bräuchte ich einen Freilauf.
Ich habe mir das so gedacht: Das große Ritzel bleibt normal. Die unteren zwei werden von dem Tretlager getrennt, die laufen dann gleitgelagert.
Ich würde das kleinste und das mittlere tauschen, also das dass kleinste in der Mitte ist.
Also über das mittlere Ritzel was sich ja dann ganz links befindet darüber würde der Motor laufen, mit einer Kette verbunden.
Wenn ich auf dem ganz rechten Ritzel fahre, also dem Großen, dann kann ich ganz normal fahren und wenn ich den Motor nehmen will, dann schalt ich einfach runter auf das mittlere, sprich das kleinste, dann kann ich fahren ohne das sich das Tretlager bewegt.

Meine Besorgnis ist bis jetzt nur, das der Motor das nicht schaffen würde, also das er nicht die Kraft besitzt das Fahrrad anzutreiben, trotz das ich ihn schon so kurz wie möglich übersetze.

Die Motordaten: 500 Watt, 36 Volt, 17 A, 2500 U/min, 1,91 Nm

Was haltet ihr von dem ganzen Vorhaben, also aus rein technischer Sicht??
Auch wenn es einige für Schwachsinn halten!!

MfG


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2007)

gibt's im Prinzip zu kaufen:
als komplettes Rad die Edelversion bei www.flyer.ch (mein Vater hat jetzt gerade sein neues bekommne, ist schon sein drittes Rad "mit eingebautem Rückenwind".

es gibt auch einen Elektromotor für die Sitzstrebe, der wohl kurz vor der Serienreife steht, Name habsch vergessen. der wird einfach in die Sitzstrebe versenkt und treibt über ne Stirnverzahnung eine spezielle Tretlagerwelle an.

du bekommst je nach System und Stromverbrauch 100-250 W zusätzlich, das ist schon ganz lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitch_Caruso (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja was du meinst ist glaube der Gruber Antrieb.

Ich will ja keinen Unterstützungsmotor sondern einen der komplett selber das Fahrrad antreibt und bei den Unterstützungsmotoren ist es ja so, das die dann bei 25km/h selbstständig abschalten.

MfG


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2007)

nicht mehr!


----------



## Mitch_Caruso (8. Oktober 2007)

naja bei manchen, da brauch man dann ne mofa zulassung.
das einzige Fahrrad was ich kenne mit richtigem Tretlagermotor ist das Mistral-E
von anderen Bikes würde ich ja auch gerne ein paar Motordaten wissen, aber die bekommt man ja nicht so einfach!!

mir geht es ja nur darum, ob der Motor den ich verwenden würde das auch schaffen würde!?

MfG


----------



## tafkars (9. Oktober 2007)

500 Watt ist doch schonmal ne Hausnummer, eine Saxonette (2-Takter) hat auch bloß 500 Watt Nennleistung und schafft locker 20km/h.

Erstmal: So ein Elektromotor kann kurzzeitig (beim beschleunigen) locker das doppelte leisten, wenn er den entsprechenden Strom zur Verfügung hat. Irgendwo auf dem Typenschild dürfte, wenn es ein bürstenbehafteter Motor ist, der "Entmagnetisierungstrom" stehen, das ist der maximal zulässige Strom. Bei mehr Strom geht er kaputt 

Angenommen: Motor 11 Zähne auf Kettenblatt 32 Zähne.
kleines Kettenblatt 22 Zähne auf 32 Zähne (größtes Ritzel)
--> Gesamtübersetzung 1:4.2
D.h., bei voller Drehzahl hast du am Hinterrad fast 600 U/min und immerhin ca. 8Nm.
600 Umdrehungen/min x 2m Radumfang machen 1200m/min = 72km/h, wohlgemerkt im kleinsten Gang...
Wird wohl nicht gutgehen. Planetengetriebe an den Motor dran! Sowas kostet in passender Größe aber einen guten dreistelligen Betrag...


----------



## prince (9. Oktober 2007)

Soll der Antrieb 100% über den E-Motor laufen und das Ding schneller als 6km/h laufen, brauchst man dafür eine Zulassung, Versicherung, (Mofa-)Führerschein und Helm. 
Deswegen dürfen die sog. Unterstützungsmotoren nur antreiben, wenn man selber tritt. Damit umgeht man das ganz rechtliche Gedöns!


----------



## perponche (9. Oktober 2007)

Mitch_Caruso schrieb:


> ...von anderen Bikes würde ich ja auch gerne ein paar Motordaten wissen, aber die bekommt man ja nicht so einfach!!...


Am weitesten auf dem Gebiet ist wohl derzeit MATRA, Europa-Vertrieb derzeit in Frankreich (200 Händler), Schweiz, Belgien. Hybride mit Energierückgewinnung bergab - >>
http://ecologie.caradisiac.com/Salo...-MS1-dans-une-ambiance-hybride-electrique-333
Der Salon in Portes-de-Versailles ist vorgestern zu Ende gegangen, da hats bestimmt Prospekte mit technischen Daten gegeben. Forsch mal im Netz.
mfG
perponche


----------



## Gizmo. (9. Oktober 2007)

:/ 

das macht voll fun, habe einen Elektromotor für einen Rollstuhl gehabt, das vorder rad mit dem rollstuhl rad getauscht  2 groooße baterien im Korb halten das ganze am laufen  

öhhja und fäährt auch richtig schnell^^

bei bedarf bei mir melden  kann sowas nochmal auftreiben aiso laufrad + batterien + Gasgriff  kabel usw.^^


----------



## Mitch_Caruso (9. Oktober 2007)

> Angenommen: Motor 11 Zähne auf Kettenblatt 32 Zähne.
> kleines Kettenblatt 22 Zähne auf 32 Zähne (größtes Ritzel)
> --> Gesamtübersetzung 1:4.2
> D.h., bei voller Drehzahl hast du am Hinterrad fast 600 U/min und immerhin ca. 8Nm.
> ...



Danke erstmal für eure Tipps.

Ich hatte mir das so gedacht:

Motor 11 Zähne auf Kettenblatt 30 Zähne, dann kleines Kettenblatt 24 Zähne auf 34 Zähne.

Ja deine Werte sind ja auch theoretische Werte. 
Der Motor besitzt eine sehr hohe Drehzahl, aber kommt der Motor erst einmal auf diese Drehzahl, das ist das was mich hauptsächlisch beschäftigt!

Warum wird das nicht gut gehen, ich bezweifele ja, das ich überhaupt auf solche Werte komme. 
Welche Vorteile hat so ein Planetengetriebe??

MfG


----------



## tafkars (9. Oktober 2007)

Mal kurz zu den angenommenen 8Nm am Hinterrad bei Antrieb nur über den E-Motor:

Wenn du nur leicht in die Pedale trittst, angenommen mit ca. 10kg "Druck", dann sind das 100N x 0.175m (Kurbellänge) = 17.5Nm.
Je nach eingelegtem Gang kommen davon dann ~5-25Nm am Hinterrad an, wohlgemerkt bei leichtem Pedalieren...
Ich würde schätzen, dass du für einen problemlosen Fahrbetrieb wenigstens 30-40Nm am HR haben solltest bei der kleinsten Übersetzung, das schafft aber dein E-Motor nicht.

Andere, und stark vereinfachte Vorgehensweise zur Abschätzung des Antriebs: 
bei der jetzt gewählten Konfiguration würdest du mit 500Watt 72km/h erreichen.
Da fragen wir uns doch mal: ist das realistisch? Schafft ein Mensch mit 500Watt (gedopter TdF-Fahrer  ) dauerhaft 72km/h? Sicher nicht...

Also muss eine zusätzliche Übersetzung her, über die einfachen Ritzelkombinationen wird das nicht klappen. Deshalb habe ich ein Planetengetriebe vorgeschlagen, dass auf den Motor aufgeflanscht wird und eine Übersetzung von 1:3 bis 1:weit über hundert, je nach Modell, bringt.
Natürlich sind auch andere Übersetzungsgetriebe denkbar, z.B. Schneckengetriebe (schlechter Wirkungsgrad), Zahnriemengetriebe, Stirnradgetriebe o.ä.
Gu kannst natürlich auch ein Zahnriemengetriebe basteln, passende Riemenräder und Riemen gibts z.B. bei www.maedler.de

Was für ein Motor genau ist das? Hast du mal Modellbezeichnung oder Photo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitch_Caruso (9. Oktober 2007)

> Was für ein Motor genau ist das? Hast du mal Modellbezeichnung oder Photo?



Hier ein Bild http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8055/a1911pf3.jpg

Leistungsdaten:

Ausgangsleistung                             500 W / 36 V
Nennstrom (=belastet)                      <=17,8 A
Nenndrehzahl (=belastet)                  2500 +/- 5 %
maximale Drehzahl (=unbelastet)         3000 +/- 5 %
Strom (= unbelastet)                        <= 2 A
Drehmoment                                   1,91 Nm +/- 5 %
Effizienz                                         >=78%
Gewicht                                         2,4 KG

Anwendungsgebiete:

Dieser Gleichstrommotor ist geeignet für beispielsweise E-Roller, Elektroroller, (SMFC) Scooter, Elektroscooter, Trotinette, Pocket Bike, Elektroquad, Kinderquad, Longboard, Elektroboard, E-Board, E-Fahrrad, Elektrofahrrad, Elektrobike, Seifenkiste, Rikscha, Garteneisenbahn, Kart / Cart, Golfcart, Rollstuhlzuggerät, Handbike, Flugzeug, Hubschrauber, usw. .
Auch geeignet als Generator, also zur Stromerzeugung für z. B. Windrad, Windgenerator, Windkraftrad, Wasserwerk, Wasserrad, Wasserturbine usw..

Das ist so gut wie alles was ich von dem Motor sagen kann!!

MfG


----------



## Mudface (10. Oktober 2007)

Mir fällt dazu dieser Prototyp ein: 

http://www.slofly.com/ebike/

Probefahrt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxh_cMrIyVI

So würde aus einem Downhiller dann ein Uphiller werden 8).

Oder mit dem CC-Flitzer mit 40 Sachen zur Arbeit.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Thomas 33 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Was wäre den mit einen Bruschless Ausenläufer Antrieb ? Ähnlich einen Direkt Antrieb von Plattenspielern oder meiner Modellflieger. Die Bremscheibe wird zum Magnetträger, und dazu noch den passenden Stator stanzen lassen.

Kann sowas von der Leistung her Funktonieren ? Kann es sein das ich das schon mal gesehen habe ? Rollstuhl oder so ??

Modellbau Bruschless Motoren (Innenläufer) können schon mal 1kw Leistung verdauen und davon 80 % in Leistung umsetzten (bei unter 1kg Eigengewicht). Die Frage ist halt, wieviel Leistung brauch ich um mit 5 kmh 500 Höhenmeter bei 10% Steigung zu erklimmen ??? Dann wüsste man auch wie schwer die Akkus werden und wie teuer.  Kann jemand sowas rechnen ?

lg
Thomas

PS: da fällt mir ein das die Autoindustrie demnächst Aussenläufer Motoren an die Achsen schraubt um damit Ihre nächste Hybridgeneration anzutreiben......


----------



## siq (19. Oktober 2007)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gruber-antrieb.432619.htm

http://www.gruberassist.com/produkt/produktbeschreibung/


----------



## siq (19. Oktober 2007)

oder auch noch witzig, ganz ohne Getriebe....
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5437209871684663077

zB. 2x 2999.-  bei Conrad.de unter der ArtNr. 235025







eine Turbine entwickelt bis zu 165N Schub. Das sollte doch reichen  

Gruss
Simon


----------



## rascal92 (19. Oktober 2007)

Da kann man sich auch mal mit Uli Fahl auseinandersetzen, der ist diesem Konzept schon auf der Spur

Bildbeweis

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guppelguppel (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe diesen Thread eben gefunden. Ist das Thema noch aktuell? Arbeite zur Zeit an dem gleichen Thema...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## torquemada (18. Juli 2010)

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4194

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4503

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1999


----------

